# Swimming-what breakfast for enough energy



## belugalad (May 21, 2019)

Hi folks,I would like to go swimming a few early morings a week,i have just had a diagnosis of type 2 a week ago,I haven't been told what the figures are yet as I wont be seen for a couple of weeks yet.
I need to lose weight I'm 14.5 stones and have embarked on  a low carb diet and have been walking and using an exercise bike,could ayone advise what would be a sensible breakfast to  be able to fuel swimming so I have enough energy to do it?I had a natural yoghurt and an apple this morning and I would be surprised if that would offer enough fuel.


----------



## Drummer (May 21, 2019)

The apple is probably rather sugary, but that might be countered if the yogurt was full fat.
As I only eat twice a day I have two normal meals - though bacon and eggs do feature to set me up for the day - I also have chops, sausages, or large salads with shellfish or fish, or cooked meats, or eggs and cheese...
Carbs are not the only source of energy, we can go just as well when fuelled by fats - and in some circumstances do better without the carbs.


----------



## belugalad (May 21, 2019)

Thanks @Drummer your diet sounds great,do you think I could just eat 2 meals a day?The yoghurt is 4.8g fat per 100g and carbs 5.6g,do you know if there is a better fruit or should I avoid?


----------



## Drummer (May 21, 2019)

Most type twos go for a Greek full fat yoghurt and a few berries - I but them frozen, either as single types - blackberries, strawberries, raspberries etc or as a mix - summer fruits is usually the lowest carb choice. There is no waste then, and amounts are easy to weigh out.
I never did eat a lot, by comparison with many, but I don't have a small meal to start the day, it is usually a case of trying different methods in order to discover what suits you.


----------



## belugalad (May 21, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Most type twos go for a Greek full fat yoghurt and a few berries - I but them frozen, either as single types - blackberries, strawberries, raspberries etc or as a mix - summer fruits is usually the lowest carb choice. There is no waste then, and amounts are easy to weigh out.
> I never did eat a lot, by comparison with many, but I don't have a small meal to start the day, it is usually a case of trying different methods in order to discover what suits you.


Thanks @Drummer,I've just got back from shops and bought some yeo valley greek yoghurt,I have just checked the Sainsburys website and they have the summer fruits,I will get them later,they have less than half the sugar of an apple,that surprised me


----------

